# Bathroom moulding 2003 B644 - Chris @ Premier maybe?



## lancia (Jan 1, 2007)

Hello all

Our bathroom moulding that retains the sink against the bathroom wall has cracked and will not hold the sink wall, I am either going to carry out a repair which might not last/look tidy or get a new part.

The broken part is the long horizontal moulding and the catch has broken off right by the edge of the sink.

Maybe any keen Hymer dealer might give me a price and leadtime for the part?

Regards

Barrie


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Yes,Chris is the man.He will give you the best service and price.In my experience ordering Hymer parts Premier have been the cheapest and quickest.Anything with the Hymer badge on is usually overpriced and hideously expensive,it may be worthwhile attempting a repair if possible.


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Hymer Parts*

Its definitely worth trying Brownhills - ask for Darren.

They still have loads of parts for older Hymers in stock, as well as supplying for current models.

Happy Travels


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

I had the same problem with ours and I managed to repair it successfully and it was stronger than the original. I removed the moulding and glued a long narrow length of thin plywood to the inside, leaving enough flexible at the catch end to hold the sink in place. If you have the small piece that has broken off, just glue it back onto the end of the flexible ply.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning Barrie,

I have recently ordered one of these for another customer, and there are two lengths which were in use which would be helpful if you can confirm. I'm not working today but will respond with further details tomorrow to provide details of both parts after I have cross referenced these against the parts system for you.

For the benefit of other members, Brownhills are no longer a Hymer dealer and have no access to Hymer parts which are now purchased through a current Hymer dealer which will consequently increase the price of parts. You can locate your preferred Hymer dealer here: http://www.hymer.com/en/service-area/find-dealers/?country=GB&location=&filter=trader

Regards,
Chris


----------



## lancia (Jan 1, 2007)

Charlievan

Thanks, that is something like I intended to do for the repair, what adhesive did you use?

Regards

Barrie


----------



## lancia (Jan 1, 2007)

Chris

The moulding is 690mm long.

Would you also price up the control unit for the Dometic RM6505 fridge and the 240v water heater element of the Truma 6002 heater system installed on my motorhome, you can see the vehicle serial number in te first photo.

Many Thanks

Barrie


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Barrie, 


Thanks for your post, to enable me to assist with your Dometic appliance please can you provide me with the Production number starting 0092.. which can be found on the sticker behind the salad tray.


With regards to the shower panel trim, the two panels I am already aware of are either 605mm or 715mm, not 690mm so I have submitted an enquiry with Hymer to confirm if there is another variant of this part and I will keep you informed as soon as I receive a response and I will post an estimate for all parts at the same time.


Regards,
Chris


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

lancia said:


> Charlievan
> 
> Thanks, that is something like I intended to do for the repair, what adhesive did you use?
> 
> ...


Sorry but it was some time ago when I did that repair so cannot remember what adhesive. I think I also put a packing piece in the long section to help prevent it coming away when the flexing section was moved. When finished all that was visible was small gap between long section and replaced short broken off piece. Worked with no problem for several years before we sold the van.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

For any difficult-to-get 'plastic' parts try http://motorhomebumpers.com.
They can fabricate parts from scratch.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Barrie, 

I have received a response from Hymer and can now provide details of the plastic bathroom panel which is 698mm long and which you can see in the attached photo for confirmation.

Part number 439288
Currently our price is €87.85 and the Hymer SSP €97.31 
Hymer currently have 44 in stock

Prices will require conversion to sterling, the addition of VAT and carriage.

I hope this helps,

Regards,
Chris


----------



## lancia (Jan 1, 2007)

Hello Chris

Thanks for getting that information. 

So we are looking at something like £78.00 plus carriage.

Is that carriage in this country or carriage from Germany, if it is UK carriage I can easily collect the part from your store if I order it.

The price is more than I was expecting, I was hoping for around £45.00.

Thanks

Barrie


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Barrie, 


Thanks for your post. We have a scheduled weekly order with Hymer, and we incur no carriage costs for parts delivered directly to ourselves so carriage would only be applicable within the UK. I only organise for fragile parts to be shipped direct to my customers from Hymer.


I use xe.com at the point of receiving payment and the current exchange rate of 1 EUR = 0.717629 GBP 1 GBP = 1.39348 EUR converts €87.85 to £75.65inc plus carriage, however collection is also welcomed should you wish to purchase from ourselves.


Regards,Chris


----------

